# GFX card within 20k budget



## GhorMaanas (Jun 29, 2015)

(posting on behalf of a friend)

Hello!

a friend needs a GFX card for gaming. should be able to run the latest games in HD at max. settings. PC specs:

- CPU is FX8120
- RAM is 8GB 

sorry, don't know about his motherboard and RAM details. will ask him if that's important.

he has a GTX 550 Ti card presently, which he would sell off. 

budget is strictly 20k. 

looking at another thread, R9 280x seems to be a good option (if could be had within 20k). what make would be better? and any worthy competitor to it? 

TIA!

edit: is r9 370x available? and within budget?


----------



## warfreak (Jun 29, 2015)

R9 380 is available for 20K so that would fit his budget. 

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Sapphir...+(UEFI)+ATI+PCI+E+Graphic+Card_C45P24750.html


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 29, 2015)

Zotac GTX960 2GB -16500.

Link:Zotac Nvidia Geforce Gtx 960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 29, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> (posting on behalf of a friend)
> 
> Hello!
> 
> ...



So far Vfm card is gtx 960..Though r9 380 2gbis better than 960 2gb but with high price difference 960 is a wise choice.

Try to get 960 4gb it might cost around 18-19k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 29, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> So far Vfm card is gtx 960..Though r9 380 2gbis better than 960 2gb but with high price difference 960 is a wise choice.
> 
> Try to get 960 4gb it might cost around 18-19k



Zotac GTX 960 4GB -18191.

Link:ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 960 4GB DDR5 (ZT-90308-10M - ZT-90308-10M - )


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 5, 2015)

thanks! we have decided to purchase something between GTX 960 v/s R9 280x.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jul 5, 2015)

get the gtx 960 2gb version on need to 4gb coz its not powerful enough to use 4gigs

- - - Updated - - -

increase ur budget gainward gtx 970 is for 23k


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks! we have decided to purchase something between GTX 960 v/s R9 280x.



I had same choice few days ago, went with asus gtx 960. very happy with the choice going with nvidia. this card uses way less power for similar/better performance to r9 280. 

can play witcher 3/gta at highest settings without problem.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 5, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> get the gtx 960 2gb version on need to 4gb coz its not powerful enough to use 4gigs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> increase ur budget gainward gtx 970 is for 23k



sorry, didn't understand you. meant to say to get 2GB GTX 960, as his PC doesn't look powerful enough to use the 4GB version? 

and is gainward a good company? the price you quoted is offline or online?

- - - Updated - - -



Bootroom said:


> I had same choice few days ago, went with asus gtx 960. very happy with the choice going with nvidia. this card uses way less power for similar/better performance to r9 280.
> 
> can play witcher 3/gta at highest settings without problem.



i read that the r9 280x is a faster card, albeit at a bit more power-consumption. nevertheless, you have a 2GB or a 4GB version?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> sorry, didn't understand you. meant to say to get 2GB GTX 960, as his PC doesn't look powerful enough to use the 4GB version?



he means gtx 960 will run out of gpu throughput before it will run out of video memory, hence 4GB wont come handy since you cant possibly run games with such settings which actually could ask for >=2 gb vram.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 5, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> he means gtx 960 will run out of gpu throughput before it will run out of video memory, hence 4GB wont come handy since you cant possibly run games with such settings which actually could ask for >=2 gb vram.


ok. i think by "on need to 4gb...." he meant "no need to buy 4gb one....". lol.

so you (and he-man) mean to say the gpu's processing-power would be nearly exhausted before it exhausts the vram, ie, its not so powerful to properly utilise 4gb of vram? something like that?

an update is that he just bought asus gtx 960 strix 2gb without informing me. now i asked him to sell it and buy the 4gb one instead. so need to do that now?! or else, can also sell it and buy r9 280x. will ask him to try & stretch his budget. as you suggest.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 5, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> ok. i think by "on need to 4gb...." he meant "no need to buy 4gb one....". lol.
> 
> so you (and he-man) mean to say the gpu's processing-power would be nearly exhausted before it exhausts the vram, ie, its not so powerful to properly utilise 4gb of vram? something like that?
> 
> an update is that he just bought asus gtx 960 strix 2gb without informing me. now i asked him to sell it and buy the 4gb one instead. so need to do that now?! or else, can also sell it and buy r9 280x. will ask him to try & stretch his budget. as you suggest.



960 2gb is fine imo. 280x is pretty old tech, buy r9-380 instead 

best buy would be gtx 970 if you can stretch the budget a bit. The 960 is slightly ahead of the r9 380 in the benchmarks i've seen. It will also run cooler and consume less power, so in the range I recommend the 960. Although if you're going to get the 4GB version, I would say just get the R9 390 if you have the PSU. If not, the 970. 4GB on a 960 isn't really logical.

I do like the HDMI 2.0 port on the 960, should lead to less complications later. Trading a little performance for a lot less power draw I would call it even.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 6, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> 960 2gb is fine imo. 280x is pretty old tech, buy r9-380 instead
> 
> best buy would be gtx 970 if you can stretch the budget a bit. The 960 is slightly ahead of the r9 380 in the benchmarks i've seen. It will also run cooler and consume less power, so in the range I recommend the 960. Although if you're going to get the 4GB version, I would say just get the R9 390 if you have the PSU. If not, the 970. 4GB on a 960 isn't really logical.
> 
> I do like the HDMI 2.0 port on the 960, should lead to less complications later. Trading a little performance for a lot less power draw I would call it even.



thanks sam! but looks like he won't be able to buy anything beyond 4gb gtx 960 if he sells his 2gb one, as he told me today that his original budget was 18k. but buying a 4gb 960 doesn't make much sense now, so i guess the present purchase serves him well.


----------



## ramkumar901 (Jul 7, 2015)

very happy with the choice going with nvidia. this card uses way less power for similar/better performance to r9 280


----------

